# UEFI Bootloader will not switch display modes! Stuck



## Derek Riddle (Apr 4, 2016)

I can not get the UEFI freebsd loader to finish loading the kernel -- on my other systems (macbook pro, Z87 Desktop) the install goes perfect. But on my Z77 desktop it gets to the framebuffer section and stalls (it appears it cannot switch to the proper mode) 

how do I get around this ?


----------

